# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > RPG & Adventure >  Golden Age

## michuro

Golden Age  - многопользовательская бесплатная браузерная онлайн стратегия в реальном времени. В онлайн-стратегии Голдэн Эйж вас ждут города, армии и герои; глобальные игровые альянсы и союзы, массовые сражения, а также увлекательная сюжетная составляющая.
 
	Традиционно даже лучшие бесплатные браузерные онлайн игры, особенно стратегии, не уделяли достаточное внимание графике.
	Онлайн-Игра Голден Эйдж - это бесплатная браузерка нового поколения, отличающаяся детальнейшей проработанностью изображений на уровне клиентских игр.
 
	GA (ГА) - возможность играть бесплатно и погрузиться в мир битв, экономики и дипломатии в самой масштабной из онлайн-стратегий. Тем, кто любит играть в поездках, Голдэн Эйж предлагает удобный клиент для игры на IPhone и Ipad.
	Golden Age переносит игрока во времена средневековых рыцарей, величественных замков, отважных подвигов и кровавых войн. Она предлагает ему роль Сира, наследника дворянского рода одной из трех фракций, и передает в его руки управление землями, крепостями, ресурсами и армиями. Создание эффективной экономики для поддержания и тренировки армии, наем героев-рыцарей для совершения подвигов и выполнения повседневных задач – вот лишь малая часть задач возлагающихся на плечи игрока. 

 

	Golden Age предлагает игрокам поистине безграничные возможности дипломатического взаимодействия. От простого разделения близлежащих ресурсов с соседями и контроля над пустыми деревушками, до объединения в могущественные альянсы и даже создание собственного королевства. Развиваясь, игрок может брать под свой контроль все большие земли, но лишь заручившись поддержкой могущественных союзников, ему станут доступны все блага от захвата чудес. 

 

	Любителям ролевых игр Golden Age предлагает бесконечные возможности для развития и роста, сотни заданий для Сира и героев, десятки умений и навыков влияющих на исход битвы. Сложное взаимодействие параметров героя и армии, которую он ведет. Сотни наименований оружия и брони, улучшение свойств предметов и, конечно, торговля с другими игроками на аукционе. Все это позволяет каждому игроку избрать свой, уникальный путь в жестоком средневековом мире. 

 

	В жизни каждого игрока наступает момент, когда сражений с компьютерными противниками уже не достаточно. Чтобы испытать настоящий адреналин от схватки с реальным человеком, Golden Age, передает в руки игрока многотысячные армии, способные одним лишь своим числом испугать оппонента. Именно противостояние реальных умов позволяет раскрыть талант военачальника. Разведка, планирование, подготовка и смертоносная атака – вот залог победы в суровых реалиях мира Golden Age. 

Поиграть в игру можно по ссылке -  Golden Age

----------

